# Santa's Workshop been BUSY !!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whackin' out them goodies for Christmas... The old guy in the red suit is coming to town...:wink: ...so ya better be GOOD....

Top pix is Statesman and Gentleman's pens...left to right...Tulipwood, Black & White Ebony, and Afzilia Burl (that stuff is absolutely beautiful) all blanks from the Ebay site.. He agreed to cut me some little larger blanks to make work with the biggies easier..plus he always chunks in a handful of 'Idunno' freebies..

Stand back...watch out for the women and children...the old pharts on a roll.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice Tortuga, Looks like Santa is gonna make some folks happy this year.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

As usual more professional looking work. Those are nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well done...someone is going to be very happy


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Like I said before, there's some real talent goes into making those pen's. Great job. :cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the approval, Guys..Ol' Santa has gotta get busy and peddle a BUNCH of 'em...Need a little 'bread' to settle up for my 'new' (2 years) daughter-in-law's Christmas present..Her gift came in early this weekend...OOOOeeeee !!!. Is that little 'booger' BEAUTIFUL? (just like her)... Know I can't keep up with you, Troddy....but I'm a tryin'.....This is a 'magical' little set of wheels...and the RED fits that long flying blonde hair perfectly...LOL:rotfl: ..YO, HO, HO !!!!
(Second pix is of their 're-affirmtion wedding on the beach at Port Aransas this past year)...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

YO HO HO?

are you Santa - or a pirate? 

keep up the good work!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> are you Santa - or a pirate? !


----------

LOL, Spec...there are some 'mixed' opinions on that 'un.:redface:

Like Jimmy Buffet sangs...."Made enough money to buy Miami, but I pizzed it away so fast..".....or at least that's what my Bride says....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yo Ho Ho.....Tortuga is Pirate Santa from the Hood.........YO!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

More nice pens!! At the pace that poor little lathe is gonna need a refurbishing. 

That's one sweet Christmas gift for a pretty little lady.....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tortuga....those pens are reallly something! You guys have come so far in such a short time putting out quality work on your machines. I'd give everyone a A+ for your semester grades! Keep up the awesome work. gb


----------

